# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Bloeddruk Te Hoog?

## natalietjuh

ik heb een bloeddruk van 140/80 is dit te hoog of juist niet me dokter zegt is perfect maar ik ben ongerust want in me zwangerschap had ik altijd 120/70 maar was toen wel lichter als nu heb veel overgewicht gekregen door medicijne maar is het hoog?????? help ben erg onzeker ik maak me bang mail me aub ik ben nu sinds 5 maand gestopt met medicijne seroxat mail me aub wie helpt me met mijn vraag

----------


## Ansje

Nu die bloeddruk van jou is inderdaad goed hoor&#33; Ik zou me er echt geen zorgen over maken, want daar krijg je nog eens hoge bloedruk van. Nee echt, het is een hele goede waarde. Ik schommel ook altijd zo tussen de 140 /80 en mijn leeftijd is 54 jaar en ben ook nog eens hartpatient. Maar mijn cardioloog vind het prima zo&#33;

Het beste ermee. Ans  :Smile:

----------


## femjanhen

Hallo,
bij de bloeddruk wordt vooral gekeken naar de onderdruk; een onderdruk van 60-90 kan normaal genoemd worden.
Voor de bovendruk wordt doorgaans gerekend 100 plus je leeftijd.

----------


## Steth Littmann

Hallo.

je hoeft zeker niet ongerust te zijn over je bloeddruk hoor.
Deze is normaal.
Groetjes Steth Littmann.  :Wink:

----------


## Laban

Je bloeddruk is prima
De bloeddruk wisselt de hele dag door.
Laban

----------


## ninacas

lijkt me een prima bloeddruk!!

----------


## agatha

een bovendruk van 140 is perfect en een onderdruk van 80 is gewoon perfect

----------


## goldspike

Hallo,

Ben vandaag naar een arts in het ziekenhuis geweest en daar hoorde ik dat mijn bloeddruk ook 140-80 was (143-79) ben Man, mijn vraag is nu eigenlijk zijn die waardes bij mannen hetzelfde als bij vrouwen? Lees namelijk op internet vrij vaak dat de bloeddruk het best is rond 120-80 

Groeten,
Rene

----------


## goldspike

p.s ben 27 jaar.

----------


## katje45

Hallo Rene,

De bloeddruk voor mannen en vrouwen staat gelijk.
120/80 is de ideale bloeddruk, maar die van jou zou ik me geen zorgen over maken.

----------


## meyskens.freddy

> ik heb een bloeddruk van 140/80 is dit te hoog of juist niet me dokter zegt is perfect maar ik ben ongerust want in me zwangerschap had ik altijd 120/70 maar was toen wel lichter als nu heb veel overgewicht gekregen door medicijne maar is het hoog?????? help ben erg onzeker ik maak me bang mail me aub ik ben nu sinds 5 maand gestopt met medicijne seroxat mail me aub wie helpt me met mijn vraag


antwoord
hallo ik ben freddy en mijn bloeddruk is ook 140-150 op 65-75 als diabetes is dat veel te hoog ik heb naar van alles gezocht en geprobeerd en heb tenslotte iets gevonden namelijk rode bieten eet dagelijks rode bieten maar Uw bloeddruk meten want op een half uur heb je al resultaat proberen meschien tot later freddy

----------

